# Veritas Honing Jig



## martin p (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced problems using this Jig, that it sharpens the blades to the right hand side more than the left so it makes the blade out of square?

I've tried 2 of them and they both do it, so I don't think its an individual problem.

Does anyone know how to straighten them out so they sharpen equally?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This may be a silly question, but is your stone flat? I am not familiar with the jig (don't use them), but I lap my stones to keep them perfectly level.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

All I can say is that I have seen one other person with this same complaint on another forum regarding this particular jig.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

The likely cause is that you are pressing down more on one side of the blade than on the other. It is a common mistake.

The other possibility is that one holddown screw is tightened more than the other, so skewing the blade in the holder.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

